
California teen invents device that could charge a cell phone in 20 seconds - ekurutepe
http://blog.sfgate.com/sfmoms/2013/05/20/california-teen-invents-device-that-could-charge-cell-phone-in-20-seconds/
======
ColinWright
Or maybe not. Here are some previous submissions of the same story:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5730887> <\- moderate discussion

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5737910>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5738327>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5738595>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5741949>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5742227>

------
bdfh42
I thought it was an Indian (or maybe Chinese) 3 year old - oh no that was
probably the Daily Mail.

All nonsense of course. I suppose it does no good to wonder why such gets
posted here on HN.

